# DH im Norden



## gage_ (22. September 2001)

Hey,

schaut Euch mal

http://www.hardride-mag.de/

an ...


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. September 2001)

Na wenn das mal nix is. Ich glaube ich werd' das demnächst mal abchecken. Ab nach Malente.

So denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (22. September 2001)

@Rote-Locke .. check auch mal das Editorial, da steht was von nem Fun-DS-Race in Pinneberg am 29.09.2001.

Gruss,
  Gregor.


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2001)

Dual-Slalom in PI-BERG ?  Ich glaub´ da werd´ ich wohl mal vorbeischauen...   

Wo is´n der Rodelberg genau ? Weiss das einer ?

mfg, Bischi

www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. September 2001)

Ich werd mal alles dran setzen da am 29. runter zu ballern, vielleicht kann ich noch ein paar Jungs überreden mitzufahren. Wird bestimmt lustig. Wir machen einen Betriebsausflug


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2001)

So...

ich hab´ mir die Seite jetzt mal genauer angschaut und ich muss sagen: *RESPEKT* 

Cooles Design und ´ne Menge Infos...   Ich wusste gar nicht, daß man hier oben überhaupt Downhill-Rennen fahren kann.

@Locke: Du kennst die Typen doch bestimmt alle oder   ?

mfg, Bischi

www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. September 2001)

ich hab von den Jungs noch nichts gehört ich bin selbst voll von den Socken. Aber wie gesagt ich check das ab. Ich hab schon mal nach der Wegbeschreibung gefragt (und noch nix bekommen ).

So denn!


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2001)

Ich werd´ mal versuchen, den Rabbit zu überreden, dass er mit mir da hinfährt. Wer cool, wenn man sich da ma treffen könnte.


----------



## gage_ (22. September 2001)

Hey,

ich mein mich zu erinnern, dass Rabbit am 29.09. keine Zeit hat .. war da nicht auch irgendwas mit Deister-Tour?

Anyway, wo das ist kann ich rausfinden, ein Freund hat irgendwann zumindest mal von der im Artikel genannten BMX-Bahn erzaehlt ... 

Gregor.


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2001)

Die Tour im Deister ist für Sonntag angesetzt...   Falls Harry die Nerven findet nach ´ner durchspielten Nacht noch so früh aufzustehen *LOL*


----------



## Rabbit (23. September 2001)

Hi Freaks  

habe mir die genannte Seite zwar noch nicht angeschaut, aber am 29.9. siehts wirklich nicht so gut aus. Ich hatte ja meiner (Ex-)Frau versprochen, am Vormittag auf unseren Lütten aufzupassen.

BTW: den kann ich ja eigentlich mitnehmen !!!! 
Also, wann und wo geht's los?

Ab 17:00h wollen wir bei uns in der Firma 'ne kleine Netzwerksession machen (Motto: TO). Sollten die Wettervorhersagen für das nächste Wochenende gut sein, würde ich schon nochmal gerne im Deister fahren! Man kann ja den Abend zuvor ein wenig kürzer treten und am Sonntag nicht ganz so früh los, dann paßt das schon!
Aber ihr habt doch am Samstagabend auch alle schon was auf dem Plan, also werde ich ja nicht der einzige sein, der am Sonntag mit Streichhölzern in den Augen fährt! 

cu, Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ldc (24. September 2001)

... ist fett, allerdings und seeehr stylisch !!!!

Vielleicht kommen wir (paar Braunschweiger) auch nach Pinneberg zum DS.
Allerdings hats da wohl nur Holzrampen ??!!
Mal schauen, wäre schon geil, wenn es klappt...

@Rote Locke
Warst Du am 09.09. in Bielefeld ??

Haben hetzt auch ne Pätsch...
Könnt ja mal raufschauen ist aber erst seit ner Wochen im Netz.
Kommt bald noch mehr rauf.
www.freeride-bs.de

Gruß ldc


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

@ldc .. hab mir Eure Seite mal angeschaut und im Gaestebuch n Kommentar hinterlassen 

Habt Ihr bei dem Verlinken der Bilder in wir.html auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung geachtet? Und alle upgeloadet? Was Dinge wie < t a b l e > Tags betrifft, sowas kann man prima automatisch von http://validator.w3.org/ checken lassen.

Gregor.


----------



## ldc (24. September 2001)

Haalloo !!

Habe die Seite net selbst ins Netz gestellt und ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Plan von HTML.
Aber trotzdem DANKE !!
Werde Deinen Tip mal weiterleiten !!

Gruß ldc


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

Hey gage   Du solltest Dir mal n anständigen Browser zulegen    Wie heisst Deiner nochmal ? Das war doch irgend so ´n ausgefallenes Teil...


mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

Hey,

mein Browser nennt sich "Netscape" und den gab es schon als Microsoft noch verkuendete nichts mit dem Internet und dem WWW zu tun haben zu wollen und es TCP/IP Stacks fuer Windows nur von Drittanbietern gab 

"Ausgefallen" ist vielleicht mein Betriebssystem (OpenBSD), das ist in dem Zusammenhang allerdings zweitrangig ... das schoene ist nur, dass es dafuer weder Internet Explorer, noch sonstige Virenuebertraeger aus dem Hause MS gibt 

Sorry, aber in Sachen Computer (und boese Zungen behaupten auch sonst) bin ich ein ziemlicher Pedant, und wenn man was programmiert (egal ob Programmier- oder Markup-Sprachen), dann sollte der Code stimmen und nicht das Frontend fehlertolerant sein muessen 

Gregor.

P.S: Solche Diskussionen sind mit mir unbedingt zu vermeiden ...


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

OK OK, hab´ja gar nix gesagt...   Mit Netscape sieht meine Seite aber auch echt Sch***** aus  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Netscape hat auch noch ein paar andere Nachteile 
Was nicht heissen soll, daß der Browser von MS besser ist 

Aber die IBC-Page scheinen ja beide anzuzeigen


----------



## Rote-Locke (24. September 2001)

@idc

nö ich war noch nie in Bielefeld am 9.9. war ich krank im Bett.

So denn!


----------



## Rote-Locke (1. Oktober 2001)

Das war ja wohl nix in Pinneberg, flacher Grashügel, schnurgerade Strecke und kein Körperkontakt mit dem Gegner möglich. Da haben wir uns gedacht wir sparen die 15 DM Startgebühr und schreddern lieber ein bisschen durch die Harburger Berge und die City von HH. Unter Dual-Race haben wir uns ein wenig mehr vorgestellt und das obwohl wir Nordlichter schon nicht gerade verwöhnt sind. Na ja wir hatten dennoch ein krasses Wochenende.

So denn!


----------



## Rabbit (2. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rote-Locke _
> *Das war ja wohl nix in Pinneberg, flacher Grashügel, schnurgerade Strecke und kein Körperkontakt mit dem Gegner möglich.*


Also so das Richtige zum anwärmen 

So wie ich Alan verstanden habe, findet in den Harburger Bergen jährlich auch ein Cross-Rennen statt. Vielleicht ist das ja mal was.
Da werde ich ihn mal nach einem Termin fragen.


----------



## Bischi (2. Oktober 2001)

...ich glaube was Locke meint is wohl eher das grobe Geschubse auf´ner richtigen Dual-Piste. Und ´n Crossrennen wird er mit seiner Blei-Ente wohl auch nicht fahren wollen  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rote-Locke (2. Oktober 2001)

Sehr richtig Bischi ich will prügeln was das Zeug hält und ich will im Dreck und um Kurven fahren, gegen ein paar ordentliche Jumps habe ich überhaupt nix im gegenteil, aber wenn das alles ist wird es langweilig.

So denn!


----------

